# Hello!!



## JohnKennySang (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello.

My Name is John, I am new to this Forum. I did many martial arts, but literally stopped by Taekwondo ITF style, which I love a lot and hope to have a long and successful career in.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 10, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Anarax (Mar 10, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 10, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Tames D (Mar 10, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Buka (Mar 10, 2018)

Welcome to MrtialTalk, bro.


----------



## Brian King (Mar 10, 2018)

Welcome to Martial Talk!
Regards
Brian King


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 11, 2018)

Welcome John! It's great that you've had the experience and know-how to find and stick with the art you love.

Enjoy the forums and post away


----------



## AngryHobbit (Mar 11, 2018)

Welcome to the funhouse, John! It's definitely not boring here.


----------



## donald1 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Mar 13, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Zyk (Mar 14, 2018)

Welcome.


----------

